# Suggest best router for home- normal as well as larger range



## freebird_9924 (Nov 6, 2016)

Hello,

Suggest me best router for home use...previously i had TP Link WR740N, it is not working now..

1. Which company do u suggest? TP Link, D Link, Net Gear, other? And which company has fastest and better service? Which company provides on site warranty?

2. Single 0r double antenna?

3. Suggest for normal size 2BHK home as well as suggest for larger range which can work for 2 floors..

4. Which model do you recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 6, 2016)

freebird_9924 said:


> 2. Single 0r double antenna?



A lot of them come with 6 now.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 6, 2016)

That TP-Link series was horrible. I used to have both 740N and 841ND, and both suffered from signal loss and periodic "hanging"(had to restart twice a day).
I upgraded to ASUS RT-N66U, replaced stock antennas with 3x7dBi and now I have coverage throughout the entire house, and even enough to catch 100Mbit/s outside the house(2 brick walls).
I do not really care about the internal network performance, so I don't really need 802.11ac yet. 

5GHz band covers the 2nd floor almost w/o losses. 2.4GHz covers the rest.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Nov 6, 2016)

1.for my cable broadband ,which router i should search...adsl are different, isnt it? explain me what shd i look to find cable broadband compatible router.

2.whats difference between 150 and 300mbps? i have 20mbps broadband so does it matter ? 150mbps is fine for me isnt it?

3. what difference frequency make? 2.4ghz is fine for home use?

4. What does number of antenna do?

5. For home use, 2-3 bhk, and if possible in budget, for 2 floor range, which one do u suggest? 


6. anything else do i need to look?


----------



## freebird_9924 (Nov 6, 2016)

Anyone please share ur knowledge ..thx


----------



## Jetster (Nov 6, 2016)

Most of the top brands are fine. $100 range AC units only. Even if your not using AC and still on N get an AC router. Range and reliability is much better.

I have used

Linksys WRT 1200AC, and 1900AC, TP link Archer C7 AC1750, Buffalo WXR 1900, Linksys EA6350 AC 1200


TP link Archer C5400 is my current router


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 11, 2016)

I would instead get a ubiquiti ERL and deploy multiple access points rather then getting one single "high power" router


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 11, 2016)

I like my asus rt ac66u/w

I get signal @ the end of my driveway enough so i can watch netflix waiting to. Get kids off the bus

Indoors is 100% everywhere 2 floors


----------



## Kursah (Nov 11, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> I like my asus rt ac66u/w
> 
> I get signal @ the end of my driveway enough so i can watch netflix waiting to. Get kids off the bus
> 
> Indoors is 100% everywhere 2 floors





remixedcat said:


> I would instead get a ubiquiti ERL and deploy multiple access points rather then getting one single "high power" router



I agree with both of these comments depending on the user's need, size of area expected to have wireless connectivity, expectation of quality wireless and the number of folks using wireless.

I have experiences with both ways... the Asus AC66U route is a solid home-grade route...but will have performance deficits compared to the ERL + UniFi setup. It will be easier to setup and MerlinWRT is great on the Asus routers. But it can have performance degredation and is starting to show its age. I do run one as an access point at home and its range is pretty good and I have decent signal throughout my house and property. Solid budget option and for simplicity.

The Ubiquity route is a solid route and a clear upgrade from the Asus option. But it's a $100 router and $60-150 AP's (depending on model for home-use). You could also use an EdgeRouterX, which is quite powerful and close to half the price of the EdgeRouterLite 3...both are excellent options!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2016)

I bought an ER-8 and ERL based on remixedcat's previous recommendations and I couldn't be happier.  One replaced an Asus RT56N and the other replaced an D-Link DIR-655. In both cases, there were issues with the previous routers and in both cases, the issues are gone.  I get the impression that the all-in-one routers really, really hate to have extra switches connected to them where the EdgeRouters prefer it.  That said, the EdgeRouters do take a lot of work to get set up.  Basically you have to do the following:
1) download the firmware update on a computer with internet access
2) plug a computer directly into eth0 port and transfer the firmware update to it (probably via USB stick)
3) assign a static IP to the computer (e.g. 192.168.1.100), you should now have network access
4) go to https://192.168.1.1
5) login using ubnt for username and password
6) Click on the system tab at the bottom and update the firmware.
7) go to the Wizards tab and use WAN2LAN2 and follow the prompts
8) the router will reboot, disconnect your computer from eth0 and connect it into eth1 or eth2
9) connect the internet cable into eth0
10) remove the static IP address settings on the computer so it will obtain a DHCP IP address
11) you should now be able to get back into the router via the new IP address for it (if you changed it) or the same address as above.  Your credentials will also change if you filled that portion of the page out and ubnt/ubnt will no longer work.
12) Go back to the Wizards tab and do the UPNP one.  Internal interface should be br0 (bridge 0 which spans eth1 and eth2).  External interface should be eth0 (the WAN port).  Apply that.

That should be everything you have to do.  You can also use namebench to find your best DNS servers and do the DNS wizard.  Port forwarding is under Firewall/NAT. You can expand/contract the bridge under Dashboard (e.g. I have eth1-eth7 in the bridge acting as a really expensive switch).  You can configure the DHCP server (IP address allocation) under the Services tab.


I have relegated the Asus RT56N to AP/switch duty and it hasn't had any problems since (been two months now).  Home routers, put bluntly, suck at routing.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 11, 2016)

The process to get some regular PoE APs was a lot worse than that so I'm used to it


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 11, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Home routers, put bluntly, suck at routing.



I would agree with this to a point. All wireless N and a lot of early ac solutions were pretty terrible. Now that AC has matured quite a bit most solutions do pretty well. I would say middle of this year was the last time i had a router that would lock up during streaming or such and I test nearly every router that hits the market. With that said, i will likely never give up my current setup for a single appliance.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 11, 2016)

They might have beefy processors, however have crappy firmware running them.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2016)

Athlon2K15 said:


> I would agree with this to a point. All wireless N and a lot of early ac solutions were pretty terrible. Now that AC has matured quite a bit most solutions do pretty well. I would say middle of this year was the last time i had a router that would lock up during streaming or such and I test nearly every router that hits the market. With that said, i will likely never give up my current setup for a single appliance.


I have 12 IPs leased right now (3 HDHomeRuns, 2 desktops, server, receiver, Android TV box, Surface, two Windows Phones, and 2 printers)  and a lot of devices aren't running (for sure 2 more Android TV boxes and a wireless link to a weight scale).  The entire network is CAT6 FTP gigabit and only 6 devices on it aren't gigabit (Android TV + HDHomeRun).  There are three Netgear switches with the Asus acting as an access point and a switch.  That's too much for cheap routers.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 11, 2016)

My current "clients" status on my Meraki MX64:




 
it handles them all well even completely pushed... However this is a 1200 dollar firewall/router here


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 11, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I have 12 IPs leased right now (3 HDHomeRuns, 2 desktops, server, receiver, Android TV box, Surface, two Windows Phones, and 2 printers)  and a lot of devices aren't running (for sure 2 more Android TV boxes and a wireless link to a weight scale).  That's too much for cheap routers.


Again agree to a point, it depends what you consider cheap. I have 15-20 IPs leased at any given time and have little to no issues.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 11, 2016)

freebird_9924 said:


> 1.for my cable broadband ,which router i should search...adsl are different, isnt it? explain me what shd i look to find cable broadband compatible router.
> 
> 2.whats difference between 150 and 300mbps? i have 20mbps broadband so does it matter ? 150mbps is fine for me isnt it?
> 
> ...



Really need to know your budget OP and what you want to do, number of devices connected and such. If you are going consumer Id choose between Linksys WRT routers or Netgear Nighthawk if you have budget for more, something like remixed mentioned would be in the cards and lastly if you want something similiar to what remixed recommend and you dont want all the setup go for what i run Ubiquiti Amplifi HD, uses an iOS or android app and cant be beat.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2016)

"Little" issues piss me off.  Like I said, no issues since I set it up which was 2 months, 1 week, and 1 day ago.  The only things I changed since then was enabling UPNP (because The Crew was bitching) and adding DNS servers (because why not).  Neither required a reboot so the time keeps on counting up.

Wired network has room for 21 devices at present.


----------



## freebird_9924 (Nov 11, 2016)

I bought d link dir615 n300 and it is fine for me..needed just for home use..


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Nov 11, 2016)

freebird_9924 said:


> I bought d link dir615 n300 and it is fine for me..needed just for home use..


So you took nothing anyone said into consideration /thread


----------



## freebird_9924 (Nov 11, 2016)

Athlon2K15 said:


> So you took nothing anyone said into consideration /thread



Haha.
Those all replies are after I bought it..I bought router within 24 hours of posting this thread.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 11, 2016)

Didn't realize it was 4 days old...oh well.


----------



## monim1 (Feb 4, 2017)

TP-Link is a good option. I am still using TP-Link but I think its signal strength has become weak. As it is still working , I am not going for other options. But you should do a little research on google and choose the best option. You may also take a look here. https://www.homesecuritylist.com/best-wireless-routers/
You will find complete comparison with user reviews. Hope it will help you to choose the best option.


----------

